# Luminetta



## R798780

Luminetta, 25,000 tonnes built 1972 by Eriksberg in Sweden. One of Moss Tankers, a fleet managed by Cunard-Brocklebank. Spent some years on the South African coast in the late '80s until sold.


----------



## tanker

Yes they were five sisters Eriksberg build SW .LUSTROUS- LUMINOUS- LUMEN
LUMIERE and LUMINETTA.


----------



## R798780

Lustrous and Luminous built 1968 along with Brocklebank cargo ships Maihar and Mahsud. 

Lumen, Luminetta and Lumiere call signs GPAL GPAM and GPAN built 1972. 

One or more actually built in adjacent Lindholms shipyard. I can't remember which.

Lustrous, Luminous and Lumen sold off together.


----------



## tanker

I put the pic of LUMINOUS as AL KHAFJI ,Genoa sept.1983Porto Petroli Multedo) .in the same time LUSTROUS was AL HOFUF and LUMEN was AL DAMMAN I all under SI flag.


----------



## Bill Olaman

*Lumen*

Was 3rd trip cadet on Lumen during maiden voyage from Gothenburg. Anybody else around from that trip?


----------



## baffled

Hi,
Well, Luminetta was a Lindholmens build, and a 'twin' of BP's 'River' class hull design [British Dart etc.].
Diff. was in propulsion.
BP specc'd Sulzer.
Moss had twin medium speed Pielsticks driving thru. a Lindholmens box [with shaft alternators] to single shaft and KaMeWa cp. prop..
Worked by as 2nd. trip Eng. sprog during final build then ran out with her on maiden charter which was Chile coast
;- load products @ Punta Arenas [?], run north delivering, then back-load light Bolivian crude and return to P.A.
Cap'n. [came from Buckie, Banf.]. edit; [[Ah, yes! Walter Flett]]
C/E. Dave Meek
2/E. Tom Bampton
4/E. Peter Leckie
Cadet Steve Griffiths
Cadet "splinter" or "dipstick"
Eng. Cadet Me
Lecky. Cliff Humphries.

My previous trip [1st.] was Luminous.
Next [3rd.] Lumiere.
Next Cunard Calamanda.
Then Port Launceston.
Back to Luminous.
Reprieved from tankerland and on to the Port New Plymouth.
Recaptured and sentenced to Lumiere.
Saw the light, resigned, went 'coasting' with James Fisher [8wks. on 4wks off].
J. F then dangled the N. Sea carrot [4wks. on 4wks. off] and a big lift in pay.

rgds.,

baffled


----------



## R798780

I joined Luminetta in December 1972, with Tommy Bampton rejoining, and Captain Dave Wolfenden. Dave Meek was back as chief with Mike Grainger doing survey work. The Bolivian Light crude was loaded in Arica and discharged in Quintero, the crude port for Valparaiso. First load was San Vicente (Conception refinery) followed by a part discharge and back load at Vina del Mar (Valparaiso offshore).

Discharge ports were some or most of Barquito, Caldera, Guacolda, Guayacan, Antofagasta, Tocopilla, Iquique and Arica. Some of these port names were not the names on the charts, (Coquimbo, Huasco and Channeras des Animas on the charts I think) and I'm struggling to match up the names I remember with what I can find on Google. Occassionally we went south to Peurto Monte, there was talk of the ship going to Punta Arenas but I don't know if she ever did. Eight ports a fortnight and sometimes leave one port in the morning, discharge at a second, then arrive at third on the same day. Not bad for a 25,000 ton product carrier.

Someone had sent back to head office that uniform blues were not needed on the coast. After an hour on the focsle going into Peurto Monte I was glad of them. Then Conception refinery failed and we went round to Buenos Aires for a full cargo of diesel.

The old man from Buckie was Wally Flett, somewhat of an eccentric. Didn't sail with him til the '80s. The locals remembered him as El Loco from his second mate days in PSNC?.


----------



## john g

baffled said:


> Hi,
> Well, Luminetta was a Lindholmens build, and a 'twin' of BP's 'River' class hull design [British Dart etc.].
> Diff. was in propulsion.
> BP specc'd Sulzer.
> Moss had twin medium speed Pielsticks driving thru. a Lindholmens box [with shaft alternators] to single shaft and KaMeWa cp. prop..
> Worked by as 2nd. trip Eng. sprog during final build then ran out with her on maiden charter which was Chile coast
> ;- load products @ Punta Arenas [?], run north delivering, then back-load light Bolivian crude and return to P.A.
> Cap'n. [came from Buckie, Banf.]. edit; [[Ah, yes! Walter Flett]]
> C/E. Dave Meek
> 2/E. Tom Bampton
> 4/E. Peter Leckie
> Cadet Steve Griffiths
> Cadet "splinter" or "dipstick"
> Eng. Cadet Me
> Lecky. Cliff Humphries.
> 
> My previous trip [1st.] was Luminous.
> Next [3rd.] Lumiere.
> Next Cunard Calamanda.
> Then Port Launceston.
> Back to Luminous.
> Reprieved from tankerland and on to the Port New Plymouth.
> Recaptured and sentenced to Lumiere.
> Saw the light, resigned, went 'coasting' with James Fisher [8wks. on 4wks off].
> J. F then dangled the N. Sea carrot [4wks. on 4wks. off] and a big lift in pay.
> 
> rgds.,
> 
> baffled


Interesting comment about Sulzer.....Pielsticks were the ultimate nightmare with Napier blowers and Johnnie Bain C/E that finished me off on the Lumious never touched tankers again no good memories there I'm afraid...john g


----------



## john g

tanker said:


> I put the pic of LUMINOUS as AL KHAFJI ,Genoa sept.1983Porto Petroli Multedo) .in the same time LUSTROUS was AL HOFUF and LUMEN was AL DAMMAN I all under SI flag.


Appreciate that photo I never thought I'd see that dear vessel again...good to know she went to a good home and probably gave nightmares to others !!!....dreadfull ship.


----------



## R798780

john g said:


> Interesting comment about Sulzer.....Pielsticks were the ultimate nightmare with Napier blowers and Johnnie Bain C/E that finished me off on the Lumious never touched tankers again no good memories there I'm afraid...john g


Later in life the Napiers were changed for Brown-Bovery, I don't recall hearing of much in the way of turbo-charger problems after that, I alternated between Luminetta and Lucerna til about 1989.


----------



## baffled

*Luminetta [and class].*

Apart from the 'Napier' blowers there were other dark forces of engineering evil to be dealt with. 


'Sharples' purifiers!

'Atlas' evaps.!

'Autronica' UMS monitor cards!

rgds.,
baffled.


----------



## Derek Roger

Mahsud and Maihar were both built in Lindholmens . Their engines however however were built at Eriksbergs .
Maihar and Mahsud had 
Brown Boveri turbo blowers and they were never a problem. The tankers had Naipers which were Sh1 t !
I sailed as 2nd on Lumen ; and chief on Luminous and Lusterous. Lumen was not too bad but Luminous had real problems with the Turbo blowers . We carried 2 spares and continually changed them / overhauled them changed them etc . 
The design was not as good as Brown Boveri and they were a " cheap " blower so tended to be favored by the accountant types !! 
The actual cost of using these units was Very High Indeed .
They were OK if one had a good quality fuel but if there was any Vanadium in the fuel they would " Fall Over " very quickly .
There was another problem compounding the issue and that was high Main Engine Lub Oil consumption. 
We eventually solved this as we found that a certain 3rd Eng had been putting in the scraper rings on the pistons upside down ( causing huge oil consumptions and heavy fouling of the turbine inlets and blades on the turbo blowers )
It took about a year to find all the ships he was on and which units he had been involved with and then pull all the pistons and re ring correctly .
I think if we had not had poor fuel and the piston ring incident the Napiers may have survived !!
Derek


----------



## baffled

*Luminetta [and class].*

Recall that the spare / o/hauled Napiers were prone to brg. failure after around 200hrs. service.
This was ascribed to Brinelling due to the vibration endured whilst in the aft stowage mounts. 
Vibration was particularly bad in that area when in ballast.

rgds.,

baffled.


----------



## john g

baffled said:


> Apart from the 'Napier' blowers there were other dark forces of engineering evil to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 'Sharples' purifiers!
> 
> 'Atlas' evaps.!
> 
> 'Autronica' UMS monitor cards!
> 
> rgds.,
> baffled.


Oh no please don't let the nightmare return.....Autronica the dam things used to shut down the main engines until some scandiavian guy arrived and disconnected them. I recall the ref comp cooling water leaking onto the V/P prop control box and putting the job into reverse in the early hours...never again !!


----------



## baffled

lol] john g, [re. y'r.post 14].
OK.
However the 'big one' for me was the 'Crankcase Explosion'.

Night log time.
High diff. on portside MELO Filts.. [nowt new, port or stb'd].

Swing Filts. over for routine cleaning 't'morrow' and whilst doing so the Port ME started making noises akin to a bad night in Beiruit.
So. [next 2.5secs] advised the cadet to 'hoppit' [2nd. word was 'off', 3rd was 'aft', 4th. was 'quick' and parked m'self behind the oily water separator till the flack stopped.
What a mechanical mess!
rgds.,
baffled.


----------



## mcook

baffled said:


> lol] john g, [re. y'r.post 14].
> OK.
> However the 'big one' for me was the 'Crankcase Explosion'.
> 
> Night log time.
> High diff. on portside MELO Filts.. [nowt new, port or stb'd].
> 
> Swing Filts. over for routine cleaning 't'morrow' and whilst doing so the Port ME started making noises akin to a bad night in Beiruit.
> So. [next 2.5secs] advised the cadet to 'hoppit' [2nd. word was 'off', 3rd was 'aft', 4th. was 'quick' and parked m'self behind the oily water separator till the flack stopped.
> What a mechanical mess!
> rgds.,
> baffled.




Was this on the trip from Tasmania to the Gulf?


----------



## john g

baffled said:


> lol] john g, [re. y'r.post 14].
> OK.
> However the 'big one' for me was the 'Crankcase Explosion'.
> 
> Night log time.
> High diff. on portside MELO Filts.. [nowt new, port or stb'd].
> 
> Swing Filts. over for routine cleaning 't'morrow' and whilst doing so the Port ME started making noises akin to a bad night in Beiruit.
> So. [next 2.5secs] advised the cadet to 'hoppit' [2nd. word was 'off', 3rd was 'aft', 4th. was 'quick' and parked m'self behind the oily water separator till the flack stopped.
> What a mechanical mess!
> rgds.,
> baffled.


This wee yarn sounds interesting would ye have a little more information Mr Baffled ?.....john g


----------



## baffled

Hi john g and mcook, 

The c/case explosion wasn't aboard Luminetta. 
Sorry if this was not clear.

The anecdote was a continuation to 'other engineering evils' [re. post 14].

So, the big-bang were either Luminous or Lumiere.
[Was 3rd on both] and I tend towards accusing Lumiere, [S.A. coast 1976].
The 'Hi LO diff.' was due to one of the Port M.E.outboard bank pistons disintegrating. 
Therefore when the explosion doors 'popped' as we were operating the Vokes duplex L.O. filters twas akin to a bonfire night from nowhere!
Naturally, another 'turn-to' and another all-nighter.
[Daddy's yacht these UMS day-working ships????].
rgds.,
baffled.


----------



## jimmaclean

I was 5/E & 4/E on Lumiere 89 til 92 ( when ship went to Guernsey crewing). MELO filters still didn't last the whole night. Tommy Bampton was Chief, as well as Stuie Grant. Turbos were ok on all trips I did, though the jacket hoses pereished on a regular basis - usually in the wee small hours. Actually had a couple of clear nights.
Remember , as fifth, ocassionally managing to escape the purifier room!!
Must admit when I bunker in Oban, or Kennacraig, these days I do sometimes wish I was in Durban on a lovely spring day.


----------



## mkitt

Hi Hugh,
I remember crossing paths when I was R/O on Luminetta 1983-84. I also sailed with Dave Wolfenden, Gordon "Captain Sensible" Ward and also Wally Flett.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## R798780

mkitt said:


> Hi Hugh,
> I remember crossing paths when I was R/O on Luminetta 1983-84. I also sailed with Dave Wolfenden, Gordon "Captain Sensible" Ward and also Wally Flett.
> Regards,
> Martin


Martin

Did Dave Beech relieve you? I went back to Luminetta in '84 after a couple of years on Lucerna and the first few months it was Gordon Ward and Wally Flett running out to Taihiti from Panama and/or Trinidad. I recall from one particular night that both Gordon Ward and Dave Beech were there in Papeete. Next trip it was John Watson as old man, back from Tahiti and we ended up loading in UK for Mare Harbour to inaugurate the new oil tanks for Mount Pleasant airport in the Falklands.


----------



## mkitt

R798780 said:


> Martin
> 
> Did Dave Beech relieve you? I went back to Luminetta in '84 after a couple of years on Lucerna and the first few months it was Gordon Ward and Wally Flett running out to Taihiti from Panama and/or Trinidad. I recall from one particular night that both Gordon Ward and Dave Beech were there in Papeete. Next trip it was John Watson as old man, back from Tahiti and we ended up loading in UK for Mare Harbour to inaugurate the new oil tanks for Mount Pleasant airport in the Falklands.


Hugh

I do seem to recall Dave Beech relieving me once although it was Mike Newton on my last trip on GPAM in '84. This was after our last Tahiti trip when we went up to San Francisco where we spent a few weeks in Todd's shipyard after somehow pumping oily bilge water into the bay which pleased the USCG not at all!
I got busted back to Servia after that before ending my days washed up on the QE2!

Martin


----------



## mikefoster

*Lustrous and Luminous*

Weren't the Lustrous and Luminous either owned by or chartered by Mobil in or around the 1960s/1970s ? I seem to recall that Mobil used to bring them down with product to the Australia/NZ area.

Mike


----------



## Derek Roger

Luminous was certainly down in Kiwi and Auz in 1973 as I was on her as 2nd Eng and later promoted to Chief when in Auz. Dont recollect being on charter to Mobil though . Still had the Moss Funnel .


----------



## john g

Luminous (my nightmare) was on charter to Mobile. I joined her when she was 6 months into her life, we ran mostly Gulf Hong Kong with one jag to NZ and OZ. I'm pretty sure Lustrous was on the same charter but tended to go about the Pacific islands.


----------



## R798780

mikefoster said:


> Weren't the Lustrous and Luminous either owned by or chartered by Mobil in or around the 1960s/1970s ? I seem to recall that Mobil used to bring them down with product to the Australia/NZ area.
> 
> Mike


Lumiere was on Mobil charter in her early years, and certainly in 1975 when we called at Medang and Rabaul before going on to Australia (Weipa).


----------



## Portred

I'm always amazed to read the yarns of dreadful trips due to inferior equipment.

I too have experienced many hours in the engineroom keeping sh-one-tee equipment going.

Just do the math of pay verses hours worked!

This begs the question, were there any real engineers involved in the design of these ships or were there only ''cost engineers'' in charge?

Of course a cost engineer is the term for an accountant involved in engineering business.

I really think that we've all been deluding ourselves over the years, if we were to be honest.

I invested 25 years of my life to a company that in the end couldn't wait to unload me.

If I had it to do again, I would have had more fun and been less serious.

I've seen some great stuff-ups covered up to save the positions of those so-called people running the company.

In fact, I would have a completely different approach to any job if I had it to do over again.


----------



## Pat Thompson

*MOSS Tankers, A Tenuous Link to this thread*

Greetings Mon Braves,

My Dad (Stepdad but my Dad) Jack Hutchinson, was Mate/Chief Officer with Moss's in the 1950/60. He was in the Lucerna/Loustrous and others and the names that come to mind are "Captain Lucky (my spelling), Scot-Wall (an Engineer), Christmas, (another engineer), and , "Sommerfield", I Think who was Captain one of my Dad's ships, I Ithink one of Moss's.

Anyway, back to the thread,

As a young lad I did not realise the conection of Moss's to Cunard (doff the cap and don the hair shirt and grovel to the big boys 'cos I mentioned the word, "CUNARD") (Oh Yeah). So here is the tale , which I am sure has been recounted many times before :-

A chap drives into a petrol station in a very large Rolls Royce. The attendant starts the refuelling and remarks, "You must have a good job to have a car like this", the chap replies, "I'm the Captain of the QE2, I work for Cunard", the petrol station attendant says, "I work for cunard as well but can't afford a car like this".

Aye

Pat Thompson

PS, I have lots more where that came from (exclam), tongue removed from cheek. Wife snarling..."paint something", back to the kennel


JPT(K)


----------



## Ron Hamilton

I was A.B. on the old 'Luminetta' , the predecessor to the vessel being quoted on this thread, in 1953 & would dearly love a photo to highlight an account I must make of the most horrendous trip in the 10yrs I served at sea! This applied for both deck & engine room & we were fortunate to make it back home, after being directed there by Lloyds Ins. She was a museum piece & Capt. Waters was no asset either, but I can see the hilarious side of it now , from the safety of my home! Ron Hamilton, Tokoroa, N.Z.


----------



## baffled

*Maiden Voyage. Yard photo. 09/03/72. On articles 20/03/72.*

L -> R.
Cliff Humphries [Elec], Sean [R/O], Alan [5/E], Bob [3/O], Peter Leckie [4/E], Keith Griffith [Deck Cadet], Laurie [3/E], Walter Flett, Dave Meek [C/E], Ernie Woosey [C/Stew.], Alan Watson [C/O], Tom Bampton [2/E], Murray [2/O], Paul [Deck Cadet] and me.

'Bob' [3/O] came from Newport and had a twin brother, also 3/O with Moss.


----------



## RCHARLTON

baffled said:


> L -> R.
> Cliff Humphries [Elec], Sean [R/O], Alan [5/E], Bob [3/O], Peter Leckie [4/E], Keith Griffith [Deck Cadet], Laurie [3/E], Walter Flett, Dave Meek [C/E], Ernie Woosey [C/Stew.], Alan Watson [C/O], Tom Bampton [2/E], Murray [2/O], Paul [Deck Cadet] and me.
> 
> 'Bob' [3/O] came from Newport and had a twin brother, also 3/O with Moss.


Sean looks like he was very pi**ed off about something and I see Pete Leckie was still doing a fine Eric Morecambe impression. Pete who also went by the nickname of “Wigan” was a year ahead of me at Birkenhead Tech. I remember trying to buy his old Ford Anglia for twenty five quid when he went to sea. The deal fell through when my old man wouldn’t lend me the money. Funny the memories that come back after all these years.

Regards,
Ray


----------



## R798780

I recognise a few faces there. Bob 3/0 would be Bob Garner. Sailed with him several times when he was 2/0 but never with the beard. Also sailed with Willie Garner. Sailed with John Watson many times when he was captain and eventually relieved him.
The Garner brothers were trainee Newport pilots - don't know if they ever got there.


----------



## Neil Pettman

Hi Guys,
any of you got a picture of the Lumiere? I was the Officer Steward on there 86/87 and not got one in my album.
Cheers,
Neil


----------



## R798780

Neil Pettman said:


> Hi Guys,
> any of you got a picture of the Lumiere? I was the Officer Steward on there 86/87 and not got one in my album.
> Cheers,
> Neil


You could use a pic of Luminetta and blank out the white apron on the bow. Other than the name it was the only visible difference in later years. Otherwise there is a pic of Lumiere in my gallery, with Luminetta going alongside at Stanley in the Falklands. Have just uploaded a couple from early days in Hong Kong. A shiny nearly new Lumiere. The Deck Serang / Bosun at that time was one Mohamed Ali. (Mohamed Ali Sk Hussain)


----------



## freddythefrog

I sailed on Lustrous 1973/74, callsign GYUQ.
Was with Captains Flett, Lucky and Wolfenden on that trip and Ch.Eng Derek
Rogers and 2nd Eng Tommy Bampton. ftf


----------



## Derek Roger

freddythefrog said:


> I sailed on Lustrous 1973/74, callsign GYUQ.
> Was with Captains Flett, Lucky and Wolfenden on that trip and Ch.Eng Derek
> Rogers and 2nd Eng Tommy Bampton. ftf


Happy days Freddy ! Bill Lucky was relieved by Dave Wolfenden in west Africa . It was his last command before retirement . If you remember we gave him a Meersham pipe. Also had the merchant Navys Programme play " Bridge Over Troubled Waters ' I think it was you who arranged that .
All crew and Officers lined the deck and bottom of the gangway as he went ashore . Poor man was in Tears . A remarable career ; twice in the water during the war.

Cheers Derek


----------



## freddythefrog

Derek
Yes remember it very well.
Capt.Lucky paid off in Casablanca, the 3rd mate Steve Woodward from Blackpool went home earlier in voyage got the Meersham pipe and sent it to ship in Casablanca for retirement present for Capt.Bill Lucky from all the lads on the ship.Yes I sent message to M.N.programme for a mention of the retirement and they obliged wonderfully. he was a lovely man and hope he enjoyed his retirement. Capt. Dave Wolfenden took over command with his wife joining him and did not like rough seas. Remember leaving Casablanca
I got weather report and it said " finisterre" force 9 imminent---ooh dear!
do not think she appeared from cabin for a few days into the channel on way to Gothenburg! happy days! cheers ftf


----------



## johngr1949

*M.t. Luminetta*

My name is John Grace, I was the lecky on the Luminetta in 1976-ish. I joined her in Marseille and spent the trip between Rotterdam and Naples with a few other stops along the way. I remember few of the people on board.... the old man was "wackie" Jackie (Jackie Waters), the C/E Bill Sheradon and his wife Fiona... the grocer was "second hand" Rose (Alan Rose) and the junior engineer was a Bangladeshi called Kasi Haroon Rashid, or as we came to know him as Harry Rat****.... Poor Harry was book smart, but was somewhat lacking in the application of his technical knowledge as typified by him running hot FO from the wing tanks into the DB tanks while leaving the sounding cock between the shaft generators tied open when he retired to the control room. The oil ran down quicker than when he had last done it (the oil was stone cold then and moving at the speed of setting tar), in no time oil was erupting from the sounding pipe like an oil field gusher to cover everything in a thirty foot radius which included the on-line shaft generator which reacted to having hot oil in its excitation box by short circuiting, the forces so induced electrically stopped the main engines through the gearbox and we, not surprisingly, blacked out. The emergency generator was ashore for repair... there was no emergency lighting which made our travel from the bar to the door to the engine room one of a blind grope. Needless to say I was far from happy with Harry as was the chief who made him help the crew clean up the mess.... this, for him, was a huge loss of face.


----------



## sven-olof

There are some ex. RO in this thread.
I wonder about those swede build vessels. Where they radio fitted from Swedish national telecom;Televerket and with Swedish gear or did GB fitters came fx. Marconi and fitted their gear?


----------



## DavidSMurray

*Noel Murray sailed early 70s*

Sailed on the Luminetta. He passed away at 90 in 2014 but I’ve published his life story as a blog. It may be of interest:
https://williamnoelmurray.wordpress.com/


----------



## dannic

DavidSMurray said:


> Sailed on the Luminetta. He passed away at 90 in 2014 but I’ve published his life story as a blog. It may be of interest:
> https://williamnoelmurray.wordpress.com/


Sailed with Noel on Atlantic Prosper in 1980-81. Recall he had a record player in his cabin, next door to mine. I was 5th Eng.
Dannic.


----------



## DavidSMurray

*1980/1*

Thanks for letting me know. I hope the blog is interesting. I expect you had some rough Atlantic weather?


----------



## Peter Eccleson

johngr1949 said:


> *M.t. Luminetta*
> 
> My name is John Grace, I was the lecky on the Luminetta in 1976-ish. I joined her in Marseille and spent the trip between Rotterdam and Naples with a few other stops along the way. I remember few of the people on board.... the old man was "wackie" Jackie (Jackie Waters), the C/E Bill Sheradon and his wife Fiona... the grocer was "second hand" Rose (Alan Rose) and the junior engineer was a Bangladeshi called Kasi Haroon Rashid, or as we came to know him as Harry Rat****.... Poor Harry was book smart, but was somewhat lacking in the application of his technical knowledge as typified by him running hot FO from the wing tanks into the DB tanks while leaving the sounding cock between the shaft generators tied open when he retired to the control room. The oil ran down quicker than when he had last done it (the oil was stone cold then and moving at the speed of setting tar), in no time oil was erupting from the sounding pipe like an oil field gusher to cover everything in a thirty foot radius which included the on-line shaft generator which reacted to having hot oil in its excitation box by short circuiting, the forces so induced electrically stopped the main engines through the gearbox and we, not surprisingly, blacked out. The emergency generator was ashore for repair... there was no emergency lighting which made our travel from the bar to the door to the engine room one of a blind grope. Needless to say I was far from happy with Harry as was the chief who made him help the crew clean up the mess.... this, for him, was a huge loss of face.


Sailed with Jackie Waters on the Luminous.... what a character! Never forgotten him singing the one line he knew from a song "I wonder who's kissing her now?" Then he would say " Sparkie..... what's a now?" 
I believe his wife was a Police Sergeant in South Shields.


----------



## Peter Eccleson

sven-olof said:


> There are some ex. RO in this thread.
> I wonder about those swede build vessels. Where they radio fitted from Swedish national telecom;Televerket and with Swedish gear or did GB fitters came fx. Marconi and fitted their gear?


Hi. Yes they had the EB1500 transmitters


----------

